# forget michael crook



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Am I the only one that feels we should not be giving this low life any attention at all? I feel we should ignore him and forget about him. He doesn't deserve the stupid attention he has been given on this site.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

When I listen to the radio, if a song comes on that I don't like then I change the station. When I visit this site, I only read the threads that interest me and ignore the others. 

Gil is doing what he believes is right and I support his decision to do that. I've never believed in the philosophy that if you "just ignore them, they'll go away." Sometimes "they" don't. If the issue at hand is for something that I firmly believe in, I'd rather keep fighting until the opposition grows tired of it and gives up. But that's just me. 

If you feel that giving Crook all this attention is counter-productive, you probably have very valid reasons for feeling that way. On the other hand, you didn't purchase his domain names and then have your life and the lives of your family members threatened, so it's not your battle to worry about. 

Besides, if you REALLY wanted to ignore the Michael Crook content, then couldn't you just do so on your own without creating a poll about it? Isn't THAT still giving him attention in a way?


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

:dito: 

I agree with Dunny


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well said Dunny.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

We will wash our hands of Crook in time..... There are a few things brewing behind closed doors and this is just a small part of it.

Still working on Exposing Crook! http://crook.nepn.net/


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

Gil....great job exposing him!! I just read the updated info!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I read the wikipedia.org post on him, it mentions NEPN... A little nice exposure.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

We need a "KILL MICHAEL CROOK" website...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

thelastsamurai said:


> I read the wikipedia.org post on him, it mentions NEPN... A little nice exposure.


What an effing fraud...
From Wickpedia:
"The next day, the domain and SMIS message was replaced by the nepn.net site and Crooks claim that the domain was purchased for $2000.00 was quickly refuted by the new owner, with paypal reciept screen shots to prove, that the actual purchase price was $20."

What a scummy little worm.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, Dunny!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I agree and I disagree with dunny's analogy.

Here's why:

When you turn the channel you are limiting the exposure...to yourself. 

Here any mention of he who's name shall not be spoken fuels his ego and gives him more of what he's looking for.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> If you feel that giving Crook all this attention is counter-productive, you probably have very valid reasons for feeling that way. On the other hand, you didn't purchase his domain names and then have your life and the lives of your family members threatened, so it's not your battle to worry about.
> 
> Besides, if you REALLY wanted to ignore the Michael Crook content, then couldn't you just do so on your own without creating a poll about it? Isn't THAT still giving him attention in a way?


*I agree with Dunny!!*
*the man is a weasle and a nobody keep talking about him and he gets the attention.*


----------

